# Weeping Moss that doesn't really weep



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Any tips for getting weeping moss to "weep". Does trimming it help? It's growing a
nice and green, lush, but certainly doesn't droop or grow downwards ..... at least not yet. I got a couple from the Tropica 12 Grow sets so I'm confident it's the right moss 

My favorite is Christmas moss so far, if weeping just grows up and out I may end up replacing it.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Light is a big factor with moss growth. The brighter the light, the more dense, compact, and typical the growth pattern is.

JMHO,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks I think you are absolutely right. I just upgraded my lighting so hopefully that helps. My previous stock light was inadequate.

Also I gave the weeping moss a trim so hopefully the new growth with the new lights will "weep", but I think you are bang on.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Update - since I've upgraded the lights the weeping miss definetly has taken up the weeping look! Thanks guys.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm glad you got it sorted. Nothing is more depressing than a happy weeping moss. Who weeps when they are happy?


----------

